# new to this hobby



## rokmon9 (Jan 29, 2011)

hi all, i'm new to this venue and new to 1/32 slot cars, well, not actually the truth, i remember going to a tom thumb when i was a babe, then, my dad or santa got me a race set when i was 4, and it was given/taken back the next day. dad wasn't keen on putting track togehter but worse, he HATED the tv intereference. anyway, the local hobby shop has a nice track, 115 feet, with two long straights, one 16 geet in length and the other 11. they have a break out race on thurs. evening, where one is limited to lap times no faster than 6.4 seconds or you lose a lap. funny, i thought all those good racers were all about a high rpm motor in combo being heavily magneted. sorry, they're all just wickedly good racers. anyway, bought a monogram lola t70, plopped a 30K rpm motor in it and used 2 of the monogram magnets in the center and glued 6, yes, 6, of the wffer thin circles to the rear of the chassis and it still flies off on several places where other racers have said, my car should be sticking. oddly, i am not blasting through either. so, i've got that to fix and while there, a guy asked if i liked the mongrams and i said yes, so, he sold me a sebring vette, new, for next to nothing, he said it was shaft driven and he didn't want to fool with it, so, i am going to try and modify that one too but if that's not enough, another guy had bought a fly, 
flyers, daytona prototype, riley mk XI grand-am champion 2007 - "j. fogarty, a. gurney and stated it was a piece of crap did anyone want it, i asked if he was giving it away and he said laughing, no, i want something, it had been run he said several laps but he couldn't hook it up, so, i bought it for $20. it's all stcok including the tires,so, some silicones and magnest will be some help. anyone have any other suggestions for the monogram vette and/or the fly daytona prototype? thanks!


----------

